# OBS MTL RTA Reviews



## Room Fogger (4/1/19)

Ok, so my OBS MTL RTA arrived.


First build, very muted flavour and I am also still trying to get used to the MTL RTA and its very tight draw. So did a quick recoil and rewick. Now sitting on 0.76 Ohm, 2.5 id, superfine MTL wire. Will see how this one goes once the wick is run in.
Some pictures of the build and top airflow, @Silver @veecee

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

Creating this thread for @Room Fogger to kick off impressions on this RTA
Will move another post of his into here as per his request
When done, it will appear above this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

Thanks @Room Fogger - your post has been moved here

Am looking forward to hearing more as you get it dialled in further...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (5/1/19)

Can u compare the draw to another mtl?
Any gurgling on refill?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/1/19)

Rafique said:


> Can u compare the draw to another mtl?
> Any gurgling on refill?


First proper MTL tank for me, draw ranges from extremely tight to very tight imho, but no reference point to compare. One I am more used to it I will try to give more info, trying to get a build that gives flavour, Second one better, but still not there. Rewicking again today, dry hit, think it may have to do with my vaping style as well as crappy wicking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/19)

What juice are you trying it with @Room Fogger ?


----------



## Daniel (5/1/19)

Top airflow and MTL don't work IMHO...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/1/19)

Silver said:


> What juice are you trying it with @Room Fogger ?


Calamity Jane @Silver, quite used to the profile so I’ll know once I get it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Calamity Jane @Silver, quite used to the profile so I’ll know once I get it right.



Ok, great 
Calamity Jane is a great juice, has a very particular taste. I actually tried it in the Siren2 when i got both the juice and the tank, then had to switch to my Blackbird mix i know well to get my bearings.

Hope you get it right @Room Fogger 
If you done come right with the superfine wire, maybe try just a simple 28g single with say 10 wraps - 2mm ID. Especially since you say the airflow is very tight. Might suffer some vapour but could improve flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/1/19)

Silver said:


> Ok, great
> Calamity Jane is a great juice, has a very particular taste. I actually tried it in the Siren2 when i got both the juice and the tank, then had to switch to my Blackbird mix i know well to get my bearings.
> 
> Hope you get it right @Room Fogger
> If you done come right with the superfine wire, maybe try just a simple 28g single with say 10 wraps - 2mm ID. Especially since you say the airflow is very tight. Might suffer some vapour but could improve flavour


That is going to be my next port of call @Silver , back to basics. It’s better allready but still quite a warm vape, but I am starting to think I’m on the right road. I love the OBS range, so hoping this is not going to disappoint me. But I think perseverance will pay off in the long run. Still a lot of combinations and placements to try!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/1/19)

8 wrap 2 mm I’d NI 80 coming out on o.88 ohm, trying at 16 W, and it is getting better, I think it’s going somewhere. Airflow also not as massively restricted with 2mm I’d coil. 

Maybe it doesn’t like tobaccos, wil start with desserts and fruits soon. Maybe test on this and then a spaced coil. But 2 mm is the size, thanks @Silver , will progress to Clapton later after sweet spot is found, then it’s fine tuning. Hell, just tried it on second smallest hole of the 3and the taste is better. Also unfortunately I had to change the driptip, maybe I must get a silo drip tip from @akhalz of Crafred Coils, if he has any in stock. Will talk to him a bit regarding that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (6/2/19)

Hi @Room Fogger 

Any update yet ? I was also a big fan of the OBS range, the V2 was initially awesome but now annoying me, pain to get the coils without shorting etc

hence i have moved over to the Cue Pod and i really enjoy MTL again, don't have to carry a dual battery mod and a 60ml in my pocket , at the same time in my working environment i don't need big clouds, just nic fix

however the cue pods, don't come cheap and with major issues, also things are very tight so cannot waste money exploring options and obviously need a cheap as possible option,

Stuck between going for an open pod system or this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/19)

Faraaz said:


> Hi @Room Fogger
> 
> Any update yet ? I was also a big fan of the OBS range, the V2 was initially awesome but now annoying me, pain to get the coils without shorting etc
> 
> ...


Haven’t had time to play, however got some great advice from someone on site regarding coil and placement, will see if I can forward it to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/19)

Faraaz said:


> Hi @Room Fogger
> 
> Any update yet ? I was also a big fan of the OBS range, the V2 was initially awesome but now annoying me, pain to get the coils without shorting etc
> 
> ...


Invited you to the pm with the info, try and let me know!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (6/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> First proper MTL tank for me, draw ranges from extremely tight to very tight imho, but no reference point to compare. One I am more used to it I will try to give more info, trying to get a build that gives flavour, Second one better, but still not there. Rewicking again today, dry hit, think it may have to do with my vaping style as well as crappy wicking.



MTL is not about flavour, its about the Nic Hit and vape experience. I good MTL is like a good blowjob, it makes you feel satisfied.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## veecee (6/2/19)

lol @CaliGuy .

@Room Fogger - normal juice in a mtl tank might be the reason for less flavour. unless you meant calamity jane NS or MTL juice. generally when i mix my own NS juice, the flavour %'s have to double (on average) in order to get good flavor, when compared to normal freebase juice at 3mg.

mtl is very tight for vapers who are used to DL atty's. it did take me a while to get used to it. but having tried a number of different mtl rta's and rdta's and pod systems, i know you get used to it, and you even start recognising differences in airflow too.

stick with it - get some ns/mtl juice you know well - and you will be fine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (23/7/19)

Hey @Room Fogger, 
so i finally got my hands on an obs mtl rta. I was so impressed initially. quarter turn to refill. no leaks. easy build deck. top airflow intlet, but bottom airflow on coils. short. compact. and it looks awesome on my vaporesso armour pro too.

But then my first build was not so great. i used vandy vape mtl fused claptons. draw was extremely tight, and suprisingly the draw on the smallest airflow setting almost felt airier than hte bigger airflow settings...

i thought my first coil was too big, so I also went back to basics. wrapped up a 28g simple round wire build around a 2mm bit. ohms were much better, but the issue with the extremely tight draw remained the same.

No I'm wondering if i didnt get a dud atty.

I read an article where a dude says that he had to remove the two press fitted parts that make up the top cap, in order to sort out a similar airflow issue
he was experiencing. 

Puffing on my obs mtl rta is like trying to suck a watermelon through a straw!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/19)

veecee said:


> Hey @Room Fogger,
> so i finally got my hands on an obs mtl rta. I was so impressed initially. quarter turn to refill. no leaks. easy build deck. top airflow intlet, but bottom airflow on coils. short. compact. and it looks awesome on my vaporesso armour pro too.
> 
> But then my first build was not so great. i used vandy vape mtl fused claptons. draw was extremely tight, and suprisingly the draw on the smallest airflow setting almost felt airier than hte bigger airflow settings...
> ...


Hi @veecee , mine also had an extremely tight draw, not impossible but also too tight for my vaping style. I let it go and @Smokey_Robinson seems to not have a problem with the tight draw, maybe he can give his view? 

On mine however I think you could feel the bigger hole was aerier than the others. I think someone else also had a problem with virtually no air, will try and remember who it was. Do not know if or how they solved the problem. I got great taste, but was exhausted after vaping, hence it was benched before moving on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (23/7/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @veecee , mine also had an extremely tight draw, not impossible but also too tight for my vaping style. I let it go and @Smokey_Robinson seems to not have a problem with the tight draw, maybe he can give his view?
> 
> On mine however I think you could feel the bigger hole was aerier than the others. I think someone else also had a problem with virtually no air, will try and remember who it was. Do not know if or how they solved the problem. I got great taste, but was exhausted after vaping, hence it was benched before moving on.


Exactly my problem. I love the rda, but yoh, I'll have an 8 pack stomach soon if I carry on using it! Lol

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/19)

veecee said:


> Exactly my problem. I love the rda, but yoh, I'll have an 8 pack stomach soon if I carry on using it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


That’s thing will give you piles on your piles,  , that’s how hard it feels. My lungs sent me a memo asking for an increase due to increased work allocation  just could not get it to work for me personally

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/7/19)

Hi guys. Yes I bought the Obs engine MTL from @Room Fogger about a month ago. Since then I have used juice he made himself ( 60/40) some from All day Vapes (50/50) and currently on TKO blue milk. All of these were freebase nic and all between 12-18mg. Also used Pods and Salts 25mg Appelkosie.
My airflow works like a charm, definitely a mtl tank and even on its third biggest setting is not a restricted DL by any means for me. I have vaped the nautilus mini, innokin ares and the engine is most closely comparable to the naut mini. I used the 1.0ohm coil that was on it and currently on a 1.4ohm kathral coil. What I will say is, this tank due to smaller platform, and smaller airhole underneath coil, does not lend itself to long draws or quick repeat draws, then you will get a weird almost dry hit. This tank is a medium paced vape with a pull ratio almost the same to a pull on a ciggie. Taste wise it is awesome for me and I absolutely love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee (25/7/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi guys. Yes I bought the Obs engine MTL from @Room Fogger about a month ago. Since then I have used juice he made himself ( 60/40) some from All day Vapes (50/50) and currently on TKO blue milk. All of these were freebase nic and all between 12-18mg. Also used Pods and Salts 25mg Appelkosie.
> My airflow works like a charm, definitely a mtl tank and even on its third biggest setting is not a restricted DL by any means for me. I have vaped the nautilus mini, innokin ares and the engine is most closely comparable to the naut mini. I used the 1.0ohm coil that was on it and currently on a 1.4ohm kathral coil. What I will say is, this tank due to smaller platform, and smaller airhole underneath coil, does not lend itself to long draws or quick repeat draws, then you will get a weird almost dry hit. This tank is a medium paced vape with a pull ratio almost the same to a pull on a ciggie. Taste wise it is awesome for me and I absolutely love it.



spot on with that statement.

so i stripped the OBS MTL tonight, and cleaned it thoroughly. made sure that there were no blockages or old juice, etc anywhere.
I then put in a fresh build of 28g ni80, wrapped at 2.5mm, forgot to count the wraps but it came to 1.39 ohms. 
I then found the ideal power setting for a warm vape at about 16w.

its performing much better now, flavour is on point, airflow is still tight, but nowhere like it was before. who knows, maybe its just me.

but now I'm getting a warm, saturated vape, and its very satisfying.

I think you're right though, i have to remember not to take long draws, or fast repeated draws. thanks for the tips @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (25/7/19)

Glad I could help @veecee . Also still new on the rebuild scene and Rta tanks. I have also noticed a difference with mods and settings. The voltage difference is between 2-3 volts to get the same effect. Might be old battery vs newer one, or the way the 510pin connects on different mods. You wil get a burned taste sometimes, when you overdraw or to long, but I leave mine for 20-30seconds and its gone.

Best of luck and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

